# Generator



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Good day to everyone
I am in the market to buy a generator for my 23krs.
I plan on having it mounted on the rear bumper in a box.
The generator would need to run the AC.
What do you use? How good does it work?
What would you not buy?

Thanks in advance for your helpful repleys
Gary


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Gary-

If you can afford it I would buy two honda eu2000i's with a parallel connection. They are very quite and easy two handle. The set up will run you between $1999 - $2400. If that's not a option make sure you purchase a generator that has at least 3000W so you can run you AC. If you search the picture gallary some memeber have posted pictures of attached generator boxes.
Good luck and Happy Outbacking.

Steve


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

My local Honda dealer has

EP2500CX On sale for $850.00
Not sure if is good enough for my AC

GENERATOR TYPE BRUSH TYPE

MAXIMUM AC OUTPUT (WATTS) 2500

VAC VOLTAGE AVAILABLE 120

MAXIMUM CONTINUOUS AC OUTPUT (WATTS) 2300

MAX. RATED AC AMPERAGE @ 120 V / 240 V 19.2 / -

GROUND FAULT CIRCUIT INTERRUPTER (GFCI) -

FREQUENCY (HERTZ) 60

AUTOMATIC VOLTAGE REGULATOR STD.

DC OUTPUT (VOLTS / AMPS) -

Honda ENGINE Honda GX160H1

TYPE OHV, 4-STROKE, AIR-COOLED

DISPLACEMENT 163 CC

STARTING SYSTEM MANUAL RECOIL

LOW LEVEL OIL ALERT™ SYSTEM STD.

AUTO THROTTLE -

REMOTE START CAPABILITY NO

FUEL TANK CAPACITY (LITRES) 14.5

TRANSPORT WHEELS TBA

LIFTING HOOK -

APPROXIMATE RUNNING TIME / TANKFUL (HRS.) 10.2 @ Rated Load / 15.3 @ ½ Load

RATED FUEL CONSUMPTION (LITRES / HOUR) 1.42**

NOISE LEVEL dB(A) (1.5 METRES TO 7 METRES) 69**

LENGTH - WITHOUT HANDLES AND WHEELS 597 MM (23.5 IN.)

LENGTH - WITH HANDLES AND WHEELS -

WIDTH - WITHOUT HANDLES AND WHEELS 435 MM (17.1 IN.)

WIDTH - WITH HANDLES AND WHEELS -

HEIGHT - WITHOUT LIFT-HOOK 437 MM (17.2 IN.)

HEIGHT - WITH LIFT-HOOK -

DRY WEIGHT 45 KG (99.2 LB.)

COMMON DUPLEX RECEPTACLE SPECIFICATIONS 19.2 amps / 120 volts continuous is available as combined total from these two AC receptacles.19.2 amps is maximum available from a single receptacle


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

The Canadian model of eu2000i's cannot be connected in parallel connection.
I might just have to break down and buy a EU 3000is
Gary


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

How about this one?

Craigslist

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gary said:


> The Canadian model of eu2000i's cannot be connected in parallel connection.
> I might just have to break down and buy a EU 3000is
> Gary


Gary, I've never heard of this before. I did some searching trying to find some information on this but came up empty. Do you have any information why the Canadian EU2000s can't use the parallel? I went to hondapowerequipment.ca and found my way to the EU2000iC page, then downloaded the Attachments & Accessories brochure, it shows a Parallel Cable for purchase.

Having owned a Yamaha 3000 before I'd vote the twin 2000s if I could, they are lighter and much easier to mount and you would only need to run one for most power needs thus saving fuel and noise.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw this on Costco.com and it should run the AC and the size was reasonable. Seemed comparable to the Honda EU3000.

Cummins Onan P3200ie Portable Inverter Generator ($1,599)


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Kipor kge3500, It is rated for 3000 watts, It runs my a/c, the biggest thing with the inverter generators is to shut off the auto idle, or eco throttle as honda calls it, before even attempting to start the a/c for the first time. I run my a/c off the kipor, and once running i can turn on the auto idle, and the generator will actually power down a bit(the a/c does not draw the full 3000 watts) I can run my a/c off this generator for a weekend on about 6 gallons of gas(a little more than 2 tanks) I have built a rack on the back of the trailer, but still need to mount the generator on there.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought the yamaha 2400. I run it under the rear pullout and can hardly hear it when sleeping. It's runs the a/c and I have used the microwave with A/C but it usually trips. It weighs in around 80 pounds buts carries well in the cargo bay with my Harley. The previous owner had a Kipor 3000 (I think) and wouldn't part with it.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Mark


Wow! $700 for a 3000 new. I would jump on that.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Mark


Boy, at that price you gotta wonder if it's stolen or just a sign of the times. My gosh, if they have internet access you'd think they'd at least put it on e-bay, I'm sure a brand new in the box Honda 3000 inverter generator would fetch far more than $700 on e-bay.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> The Canadian model of eu2000i's cannot be connected in parallel connection.
> I might just have to break down and buy a EU 3000is
> Gary


Gary, I've never heard of this before. I did some searching trying to find some information on this but came up empty. Do you have any information why the Canadian EU2000s can't use the parallel? I went to hondapowerequipment.ca and found my way to the EU2000iC page, then downloaded the Attachments & Accessories brochure, it shows a Parallel Cable for purchase.

Having owned a Yamaha 3000 before *I'd vote the twin 2000s if I could, they are lighter and much easier to mount and you would only need to run one for most power needs thus saving fuel and noise.
*[/quote]

x2 - I vote for 2 honda eu2000i's


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

HogaRoo said:


> I bought the yamaha 2400. I run it under the rear pullout and can hardly hear it when sleeping. It's runs the a/c and I have used the microwave with A/C but it usually trips. It weighs in around 80 pounds buts carries well in the cargo bay with my Harley. The previous owner had a Kipor 3000 (I think) and wouldn't part with it.


Quick question can u run the ac with the 2400? also I would be concerned with running the gen under where i was sleeping? just a question?

thanks


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I can run the AC with my Yamaha 2600 and when the generator is mounted in the carrier the exaust is blowing away from the gasket of the queen slide. (which for some is so tight they have to open a door to break the vacuum). James


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's what I did: CLICK

Yes, it works great for running the AC, microwave, and television simultaneously.

Over Thanksgiving I towed the OB to northern California and back, and this past weekend to Death Valley and back. In Death Valley I stayed at Furnace Creek Campground which has absolutely no hook-ups, and because of the rain, I couldn't use the solar panels, so the generator charged my batteries.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Around here used Honda eu2000i's sell for about $600 bucks on Craig's List. I bought one for $600 that is in perfect condition and only used a few times and has low hours. You could theoretically buy two for $1200 to save some cash.

Good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a Kipor 3000thi that is actually a 2800watt peek genset and 2400 watts continues. It weights about 65 lbs Looks like a Yellow Honda 2000 just a little bigger. It will run the AC with no problem and I even ran it at Donner Lake above 6000 feet. Once I have the AC running I can also turn on econo throttle and the Generator idles down. Plus it is nice and quite another big plus at a campground. But now that I have a truck I might move up to the Honda 3000 with remote start, that is a sweet generator.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

ColoradoChip said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Mark


Wow! $700 for a 3000 new. I would jump on that.
[/quote]

You will need asbestos gloves to pick it up


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Mark


Wow! $700 for a 3000 new. I would jump on that.
[/quote]

You will need asbestos gloves to pick it up








[/quote]

maybe......


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Craigslist
> 
> Mark


Wow! $700 for a 3000 new. I would jump on that.
[/quote]

You will need asbestos gloves to pick it up








[/quote]

maybe......
[/quote]

iTS A SCAM, THERE IS NO GENERATOR. Always be wary of anybody on CL that doesn't list their town they are selling from. People like this one hit my area CL all the time. You ask them to come see it or bring them cash and they say they want to complete the transaction through ebay or through the mail. They are not local and I think in most cases there is no product. They just want your money.

I saw that over and over again for RV's. Fantastic deals, too good to be true. But the seller is never in my area. When i offer to fly out to them so i can see the RV and give them cash it turns out they will only ship and blah blah nigerian scam things.

I bought a used honda 3000 from a local guy. Cost $700. Was a bit beat up but works perfect. Quiet as can be and has a large gas tank so I don't have to worry about two 2000's running out of fuel.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Gotta love the $1200 Cummins/Onan 4300 that a few of us picked up before Costco ran out........Can run everything, pretty much at once, but is on the heavy side.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

May I suggest the Yamaha EU3000IEB. Its a 3000 watt w/ a 500 watt boost when big load is applied. I have been using it for 2 years and have yet for it to trip out. Very Quiet, not too heavy. Saying that you are not going to pick it up with your back and sit it on your truck. I have a set of ramps but no biggie here. Theres my 2 cents.
Later


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

jolarsen said:


> May I suggest the Yamaha EU3000IEB. Its a 3000 watt w/ a 500 watt boost when big load is applied. I have been using it for 2 years and have yet for it to trip out. Very Quiet, not too heavy.


This was one of my early favorites, and I came very close to buying it before the Costco deal came to light.

Costco still has the Cummins/Onan 3200's for those of you that live outside of California (CA smog issue). It is very similar to the Honda 3000 for around $1600, with a few more features.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

jolarsen said:


> May I suggest the Yamaha EU3000IEB. Its a 3000 watt w/ a 500 watt boost when big load is applied. I have been using it for 2 years and have yet for it to trip out. Very Quiet, not too heavy. Saying that you are not going to pick it up with your back and sit it on your truck. I have a set of ramps but no biggie here. Theres my 2 cents.
> Later


I do the same with mine, never had a problem. Will also easily fit into my 23krs. whatever you do make sure you get a inverter style gen. the circuit boards in your refer and air conditioner will last alot longer.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have a Yanaha 2400 and it runs the camper just fine with one exception. Tha AC and the Microwave can't run at thr same tine.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the imput, i know i did not start the thread but i am almost ready to pull the plug on the yamaha 2400 with the lp conversion. Not sure if i will add a hitch to the back yet but with the lp i should be able to carry it in the burb.


----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been looking at Generators for a little while, and in the end I ended up hanging onto my little Honda EX800...... i'm in Canada so I don't know that i'll ever use the AC... unless I go South, and with 2 6v batteries up front that's all the power I need. I was looking at the cummins at Costco too though, looked like an amazing deal for what you got!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

mike said:


> Thanks for all the imput, i know i did not start the thread but i am almost ready to pull the plug on the yamaha 2400 with the lp conversion. Not sure if i will add a hitch to the back yet but with the lp i should be able to carry it in the burb.


Just be aware that you will not get the same power output after converting to LP.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> Thanks for all the imput, i know i did not start the thread but i am almost ready to pull the plug on the yamaha 2400 with the lp conversion. Not sure if i will add a hitch to the back yet but with the lp i should be able to carry it in the burb.


Just be aware that you will not get the same power output after converting to LP.
[/quote]
Well that may or may not be true. If you get the Yamaha factory lp kit you should be fine. I added the Yamaha kit to mine and pluged into a load tester it was the same output (BUT mine is not an inverter type generator) James


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I have two Trojan 105 6 volt batteries hooked in series for my 210rs. I don't have a generator but was thinking of getting one. Is the generator used to run everything on your camper OR can you charge your batteries totally and then just use your newly recharged batteries without the noise? If you can charge your batteries TOTALLY how long do you have to run your generator (like a EU2000 Honda) to charge the batteries.
Thank you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bhbdvm said:


> I have two Trojan 105 6 volt batteries hooked in series for my 210rs. I don't have a generator but was thinking of getting one. Is the generator used to run everything on your camper OR can you charge your batteries totally and then just use your newly recharged batteries without the noise? If you can charge your batteries TOTALLY how long do you have to run your generator (like a EU2000 Honda) to charge the batteries.
> Thank you.


Easiest way it to run the gen and plug in the Outback (like you would at home). This will provide power to the entire trailer and charge the batteries.

I went from "E" (just dropped to "E") to Full in about 2 hours charging my 2 Interstate U2400 6v batteries.

You should be able to camp for 4-5 days with your 2 Trojan 105's without having to charge them.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I was reading somewhere that all our a/c units have a startup capacitor, and there's a mod to beef it up such that it will start from the capacitor and not need the extra startup juice from the generator. Any of you EE guys buy that?


----------

